# Mexico City, the city that never sleeps.



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Mexico City, Ciudad de México


Mexico City: Population; 20 000 000 people.
Photos by me
Hope you enjoy
kay:​














































































































































​


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Mexico City


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Mexico City


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Mexico City


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Mexico City










































































































































































​


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Flags of México​


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

México City


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

México City at Night​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

did you take these photos?


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

thats new yorks slogan lol


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

good pictures btw, the city is legendary and great


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> did you take these photos?


Yes, all of them.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Excellenttttt!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

do you want this thread just for your own photos. No problem and I can remove Italiano's pic.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

oh is a personal thread ok


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos from Mexico City...thanks for sharing.kay:


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Good pictures


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:applause:...Nice thread!!!.............you have been busy, do you sleep?:lol::lol:


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Linguine said:


> nice photos from Mexico City...thanks for sharing.kay:


Your are welcome kay:



alluux said:


> Good pictures


Thanks



midrise said:


> :applause:...Nice thread!!!.............you have been busy, do you sleep?:lol::lol:


Thanks, hahaha i do sleep


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Torre Mayor

This is today the tallest skyscraper of Mexico City.
It is 224 meters tall.​


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Our most important monument, and representing a hole nation.
El Ángel de la Independencia
The Independence Angel
Built 102 years ago, to celebrate the independence from Spain in 1810​






















































The Angel is covered with gold, and like i just said, it was built to celebrate 100 years of independence from Spain.
So the Angel was built in 1910.​


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

100 of years later, La Estela de Luz or Bicentenary Monument is built, to celebrate 200 years of independence from Spain.
1810-1910-2010​








































































Its 104 meters tall, and its covered with quartz​


----------



## Javoo (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ AGH! de los peores monumentos de la Ciudad de México, tan costoso, sencillo, sin creatividad ni diseño.
Pero buenas fotos


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Javoo said:


> ^^ AGH! de los peores monumentos de la Ciudad de México, tan costoso, sencillo, sin creatividad ni diseño.
> Pero buenas fotos


Lo sé jajaja. Pinche monumento. :angel:
Gracias kay:


----------



## mich1216 (Mar 19, 2011)

wo0¡¡¡... impresionantes fotos¡¡¡ ... (Y)


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

mich1216 said:


> wo0¡¡¡... impresionantes fotos¡¡¡ ... (Y)


Gracias, por cierto que significa (Y)?

Dejo una más


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Museo Soumaya

One of the best museums of Latin America


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Javoo (Jan 30, 2012)

MexicanBoy me encantan tus aportes  que ciudad tan vanguardista

Que construyan un Six Flags arriba de las montañas, no porque me enamoro. El caballito <3

Deberias de mostrar fotografías de otros sitios de mucho interés que muchos desconocemos.. creo que las fotos que muestras son de ley de ser fotografiadas por los turistas pero muestranos más alla de ese Paseo de Reforma, Santa Fe, Periferico, Insurgentes, etc.


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Javoo said:


> MexicanBoy me encantan tus aportes  que ciudad tan vanguardista
> 
> Que construyan un Six Flags arriba de las montañas, no porque me enamoro. El caballito <3
> 
> Deberias de mostrar fotografías de otros sitios de mucho interés que muchos desconocemos.. creo que las fotos que muestras son de ley de ser fotografiadas por los turistas pero muestranos más alla de ese Paseo de Reforma, Santa Fe, Periferico, Insurgentes, etc.


Con mucho gusto Javoo, ahí van unas de Santa Fe e Insurgentes


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Mexico´s City World Trade Center​


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Santa Fé District
This district is one of the most modern ones of Mexico, it has more than 53 corporations in. Luxury and modernity all the way!


----------



## Javoo (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ Esta decidido que estudiaré mi univerdiad en el D.F. :cheers: no hay mejor lugar en el país para inspirarse en hacer proyectos arquitectónicos.
En realidad me refería a sitios fuera también de Santa Fé, Insurgente, Periférico etc.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow really nice pics


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks kay:


----------

